# Operation Never Quit



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Mar 2011)

Folks, I received the following message from David Shaw and Jody Mitic, and thought it was worth sharing with the community:



*OPERATION NEVER QUIT*

UFC 129 AND FAN EXPO

Operation Never Quit is a project designed to send 7 wounded Canadian Soldiers and a 12 year-old Army Cadet to UFC 129 in Toronto. Op Never Quit is raising money through Sponsorship to fund a full red carpet experience at UFC 129 for these deserving Canadian Heroes. With the remaining money left at the end of the event OP never Quit will be making a donation to the Charity of choice of the wounded Soldiers, in their name.

Operation Never Quit started with Never Quit Radio and Area 51 Fight Gear.

Never Quit Radio is a pod cast that was started by MCpl Jody Mitic, a Canadian Army Master sniper who was wounded in Jan 2007 when he stepped on a land mine and lost both his feet. Knowing firsthand the power of physical activity has on the soul and how tough it can be to see the bright side of a tough situation MCpl Mitic never misses an opportunity to participate but he also wants to help his comrades come to terms with their own injuries Area 51 Fight Gear is an MMA apparel company with a new way of doing business. They share one third of their profits with their athletes and another third with charity. Together they have teamed up to do OP Never Quit for UFC 129.

OP Never Quit will bring 7 Canadian soldiers wounded in Afghanistan and a family member to Toronto to attend the event as full VIP’s like the Heroes they are.

Also part of OP Never Quit will be Tyler Preston and his mother.  Tyler, a 12- year old Army Cadet who fell ill with a rare blood infection and as a result the doctors were forced to amputate both of his feet in the fall of 2010.

UFC 129 takes place April 30 at the Rogers Center in Toronto. It is the first MMA event ever held in Ontario. It will be the largest in history with over fifty five thousand attending and over three times as many will be at the UFC Fan Expo being held April 28-29 at the Toronto Conference center. With our sponsors and UFC Canada, OP Never Quit will bring the soldiers and our young cadet Tyler to Toronto for the weekend of their lives. They will be part of the UFC Fan Expo participate in MMA seminars and press conferences. They will have the opportunity to meet some of their favorite athletes. 

OP Never Quit will be bringing 7 wounded Soldier and one Army Cadet to UFC 129 in Toronto April 30th 2011. We are counting on Canadian Businesses to show their support of these deserving wounded Canadian Heroes by sponsoring this project. UFC 129 will be the biggest UFC event in UFC history with 55000 tickets sold and the opportunity of a life time for these 7 wounded Soldiers and 1 Army Cadet. 

Thank you for your support and time and we look forward to working with you on this project.

David Harroo
Sponsorship Coordinator
Operation Never Quit
David_harroo@yahoo.ca  
BB 613-633-6555


----------



## Spanky (16 Mar 2011)

What a great experience for Tyler.  I'm sure being in the company of MCpl Mitic and the others will do wonders for his outlook.


----------



## Navalsnpr (16 Mar 2011)

Great support!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Apr 2011)

Jody and David are at the Tryst Nightclub in Toronto tonight to Raffle off a pair of tickets to the SOLD OUT UFC 129 in Toronto April 30th. The winner of tonight's draw will go home with the tickets in there hands! All the proceeds raised will go directly to funding the 7 Wounded Soldiers and 13 year old double amputee Army Cadet, so get out there and show your support!


Cheers
Mike


----------

